# Doe's the Triangle Symbol have meaning?



## Tames D (Aug 20, 2007)

I understand that the Triangle Symbol has various meanings to different people. It seems to be a symbol of Religion and Alcoholics Anonymous, as well as other things.

I'm thinking of incorporating the symbol into a stylish tattoo but I'm not sure how it will be perceived by people. I think of it as representing spirit, divinity, fire, life, prosperity and harmony. Anyone have any thoughts or more knowlege on the subject?


----------



## Carol (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally I think it depends on how the triangle is used.  A lot of gay rights groups use pink triangles.  The triangle can also be seen many places in Philippine culture.  A few FMA schools, as well as MAists with Filipino blood (most notably Mr. Huk Planas) have emblems designed with Filipino weapons forming a triangle.  Brian Van Cise's "Instinctive Response Training" has a triangle within a circle.

That being said, I don't have any ink so I may not be the best one to answer


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> A lot of gay rights groups use pink triangles.


 
I also used to see a lot of upside down rainbow triangles in Greenwich Village with the same purpose.


----------



## Ray (Aug 20, 2007)

Ah, the triangle.  It's special.  It is a polygon that goes from start to finish and in half the degrees.


----------



## kalikg (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes the triangle has meaning; the question is, does the triangle have meaning for you!

I say the following as a Filipino Martial Artist and as a Tattoo artist.

In the system I study the triangle is divided into three parts representing the three levels of training.  The Universal triangle being the highest level of training and encompassing the spiritual aspects of martial arts training and of life in general.

Other systems and groups use the triangle as well and you may want to do some research so that you can design a triangle that is unique to you.  As was mentioned before; the Gay Pride triangle points downward and encloses a rainbow.  Mr. Van Cise's school uses a simple white triangle in a field of maroon.  Some FMA schools use three rattan sticks to form their triangle to display their affiliation with stick fighting; others use knives (bolos) to show they are bladed practitioners.  I believe narcotics anonymous uses a black triangle enclosed in a circle to represent their path...yes there is religion involved in that one as well.

Don't be afraid to involve your tattoo artist in the design process; it is after all their chosen profession and he/she should be more than willing to help you come up with a "tattoo friendly" design.  If they aren't willing to help...find a tattoo artist who will!

All of that being said, the bottom line is this:  The meaning of the tattoo you choose really is relevant to only one person...YOU!  Tattoos are very personal and can be very expressive and uplifting; think hard before you have it done however...there aren't any really good erasers in tattooing!

Good luck and Peace be with you,
kalikg


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 20, 2007)

Triangles are a very ancient symbol.  They can be found in 30,000 old cave paintings.  Usually, they represent the union of three different aspects or the male and female genitalia.  Those aspects or the orientation of the polygon is entirely dependent upon what you want to believe.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 21, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I understand that the Triangle Symbol has various meanings to different people. It seems to be a symbol of Religion and Alcoholics Anonymous, as well as other things.
> 
> I'm thinking of incorporating the symbol into a stylish tattoo but I'm not sure how it will be perceived by people. I think of it as representing spirit, divinity, fire, life, prosperity and harmony. Anyone have any thoughts or more knowlege on the subject?


 
Even if it doesn't have a certain meaning today, it may tomorrow.  Some goofy cult could come along after you've done the job and adopt it for their own before going to meet the comet.  Imagine some guy in the late 1920's showing off his new tattoo to his friends: "It's an Indian good luck symbol.  Cool, huh?"

The best thing is to get a clear idea in your own head what the symbol represents to you and to be able to communicate that to anyone who asks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 21, 2007)

Put a cross under that triangle and it becomes the celtic symbol of death.
Sean


----------



## grydth (Aug 21, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Personally I think it depends on how the triangle is used.  A lot of gay rights groups use pink triangles.  The triangle can also be seen many places in Philippine culture.  A few FMA schools, as well as MAists with Filipino blood (most notably Mr. Huk Planas) have emblems designed with Filipino weapons forming a triangle.  Brian Van Cise's "Instinctive Response Training" has a triangle within a circle.
> 
> That being said, I don't have any ink so I may not be the best one to answer



You're dead on - gay inmates in concentration camps were forced to wear pink triangles. Other types of inmates had something different.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2007)

grydth said:


> You're dead on - gay inmates in concentration camps were forced to wear pink triangles. Other types of inmates had something different.



Indeed.  Jewish inmates wore a yellow star of David, made by placing one triangle base (flat side) down, and another point down, to make a 6 pointed star.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Gives me alot to think about. I'm not really sure why this symbol appeals to me, but it doe's. It seems to have quite a range in meaning.


----------



## kuntawguro (Sep 7, 2007)

The triangle plays an important part in the theory of Filipino martial arts as in foot work and in defensive angling, as in  disrupting of the bodies 4 triangle  formations.  It also stands for the father , son , and holy ghost.  Knowledge skill and wisdom, and tons of other subliminal things


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2007)

Lot's of overt meanings such as angling, footwork, distancing, etc.  It is a very popular symbol within the FMA community but not just there it is also used withing the BJJ community and even more. (some silat)  In IRT it represents many thing's but definately the connection of the Physical, Mental and Spiritual.


----------



## Monadnock (Sep 7, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Gives me alot to think about. I'm not really sure why this symbol appeals to me, but it doe's. It seems to have quite a range in meaning.


 
I've seen it mentioned in Aikido as well. Something about Triangle, Square, Circle. Plus the Greeks were really fond of them, so they gotta be cool! :ultracool


----------

